# My yard is for the birds...literally



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Alfred Hitchcock would be proud.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

What does Gryf think of the birds?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow. They are noisy. What kinds of birds are those?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff is never bothered by birds or squirrels. He doesn't like the deer.

I think those are just crows. Lots of them.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow! Is your yard usually like that, or (hopefully!) it's just a fluke?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

That's a bit different than the beautiful "singing" of the birds I experienced this morning!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow! We've got a few crows around here (we live near an area called Crow Canyon). But I've never seen anything like that! Yep, looks like a Hitchcock scene.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

No this isn't usual, but these crows have been hanging around my neighborhood for a few weeks. They are deafening.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ivy, thats ALOT of birds! And, since you had your video camera out for the birds, where was Gryff??????
Gina


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow do they stay all day? They are so loud and just where are they all pooing? Yuck. Definately not a pleasant song.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*the Birds movie*

We were just talking about this today at work. I was a young girl the first time I saw this movie, I was terrified. At the time I had a deaf german shepherd we had adopted after she was kicked in the head by a horse...she was lovely, and after that movie she slept by my side every night after that. Around four every night she would wake me up to take her outside, she'd go out in the yard and after a while I would click the light on and off and she would come in. Then she had a routine where she would circle around the rug about six times and then lie down and sigh and go back to sleep.

Duchess was my saving grace. I was heartbroken when we lost her...she was my best friend.

So I have to say I love german shepherds and havanese the best. Birds the least!

The movie is sort of campy when you watch it now...but I still get spooked when all the birds come in through the fireplace!


----------

